# 18w UV tube in 20w ballast?



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Just checking, I think this is ok as it's only 2w difference?


----------



## animalmadhouse (Nov 17, 2010)

normaly on the starter unit gives you a range mine is from 18w -20w.


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

check it like he said but , i was very sure that u need to match the ballast to the light especially with stuff a bit more powerful!
at the very least if mismatched the light wont perform properly and emit the right intensity


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

ok, I think I need new glasses. Just looked at it again and it does indeed say 18w - 20w. Sorry for wasting peoples time!


----------



## animalmadhouse (Nov 17, 2010)

never know untill you ask/ or look :lol2:


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

well i learnt something as well , thank you animalmadhouse


----------



## animalmadhouse (Nov 17, 2010)

marcusjelly said:


> well i learnt something as well , thank you animalmadhouse


 if i can help anybody i will,:2thumb: just with these starter units when they stop working the 1st thing check the starter which is the white round canister type thing on the top and make sure you get the correct 1 or it wont work. failing that it mite be the lamp but if there is a fishy type of smell then its the choke/ballest. hope this helps any 1.


----------

